# Wax Tests, Zymol, AF Spirit, "Mystery wax"



## Lupostef

*Update 29/05/2012*

Hi Everyone :wave:

Been looking forward to doing this for a while now and finally got a day off when its not chucking it down! Basically wanted to test a few wax's up against each other that i find very similar in usage and some of my regular used wax's. Be interesting to see the differences when closely compared together . I know there was also a fair few other people interested in this judging by the response i got from previous mentions :thumb:

These are:
-Zymol Concours -£175
-Zymol Glasur -£105
-AutoFinesse Spirit -£90
-"Mystery Wax"  -???

Was originally going to test the first three, however after mentioning what I was planning in the thread "Favourite Wax's", I was asked to include this "Mystery wax" within the testing, the wax being added is produced by a well established brand name that everyone will know, I recieved a sample of this product yesterday and am pleased to be given the opertunity to use ths wax  Now I have to remember to not give to much about this wax away :lol:

Just to make clear the test and opinions made are my personal opinion and not biased in anyway, although I will happily edit testing for bribes from manufactures :lol: JOKING :tumbleweed:
Tests are also caried out as fairly as possible.

*First Impressions & Wax's Themselves*

AutoFinesse Spirit










Autofinesse Spirit retailing at around £90, the durabilty to be expected is claimed to be 6+months!
Presented in a plastic 200ml tub.
As always with Autofinesse products, labeling and packaging looks really smart, as alot of you know I'm a massive fan of nearly everything made by them :thumb: 
The wax itself is hard in texture and and oily, supposedly has a smell of apples, which i never seem to notice smells fairly natural to me.

Zymol Concours










Zymol Concours retailing at around £175 depending on if purchased within the UK and where fromm which makes it the most expensive wax tested today also durabilty to be expected is 3+months.
Presented in the classic Zymol tub, which I'm personally not a massive fan of as they are thin plastic and the lids easily fall off, hence why mine is cracked :lol: Size is 8oz Which is 226ml if i remember correctly? Wax isn't as hard as Spirit but still firm and is yellow in colour. Product smells of Cinnamon which I actually hate but love the smell of this :lol:.

Zymol Glasur










Zymol Glasur retails at around £105, again depending on where purchased and if in the UK or US, again 3+months of durabilty.
As above presented in the classic Zymol tub, which I've already expressed my personal opinion on. 
Wax is fairly soft in texture and white in colour. Can't quite put my finger on the scent of this product a farily sweet smell some say "cake mix" :lol:

Mystery Wax










Not revealing anything yet as to what this is  I may however if enough interest is shown and if the owner of it gives the go ahead :thumb: 
All im going to say it was given to me in a small tester pot and has a citrus smell.

*Car and Preperation.*

The car chosen to carry out the test on is my nans 2000 Saxo in metalic blue. Car has covered 15,000 miles since new and never been above about 15mph :lol: 
The car had a few layers of wax applied last month from a previous test I've carried out so to make sure there was no existing lsp on the surface I gave it a blast over with a polish. Car didn't need claying etc as it was done a month or two ago and barely seen the road since :lol:


















Used my Dodo Juice Buff Daddy, CG Blue Hex-logic pad and AutoFinesse Triple. Followed by an IPA wipedown to remove any fillers/oils left behind by Triple.

Was left with a nice clean smooth surface to work on. Taped up four even sections for application and reviewing which were labeled accordingly 




























*Application, Curing & Flake Pop.*

Didn't take any pictures of either of these steps as none of the products used require curing time :thumb:. Which is just the way i like it, not a fan of hanging about waiting for stupid curing times. 
However I did record some notes as i went along after the use of each product. 
All products used required very little wax to cover the section and a thin layer is definetly more beneficial than a heavy sticky coating.

All wax's where applied with seperate, clean, foam applicators :thumb:

*AF Spirit.*

Hear a fair few people saying that this isn't the easiest of products to apply, found it an absolute dream to apply and remove :thumb: Spreads nicely and out of all the products used I found I used the least with this one here, very oily, but removes easily with most of the residue being picked up in one swipe to leave a glossy, very wet looking finish :thumb: Really brings out the metalic flake in the paint work 
Picture of the flake pop.










*Zymol Concours.*

Not overly keen on the way this goes on, a bit grabby but does spread ok. 
A little harder to removed aswell even if it is buffed straight away. Can't see where the moneys worth is with this Zymol product when theres Glasur for a considerable amount less, however it does leave a deep looking shine. 
Picture of the flake, which I feel it mutes slightly 










*Zymol Glasur.*

Spreads nicely and is very oily when being spread, not to unlike Spirit to be honest. Another one that leaves a nice wet looking finish. Brought out the flake nicely and looks glossy as hell. Love this wax for myself as it does look awsome on whites and silvers aswell .










*Mytsery Wax.*

First time I've used this product and have heard lots of good things about it, I'm definelty agreeing with every possitive aspect that has been stated about this, really is nice to use and leaves stunning results. Spreads fairly well and cures very fast, personally I think this wax gives AF spirit a run for its money in terms of flake pop .










*Sheeting & Beading Tests*

For the beading I used a Dodo Juice Spritz Spray Bottle.










Pretty hard to capture sheeting by picture so gave my gold old honest opinion instead .
Heres what I thought and the pictures to show what reaction each product had to water :thumb:

*AF Spirit.*










Sheeted water so well, even when spritzed with the sprayer the water just wanted to run off, not giving it chance to build up big tall beads! After water was tipped over a panel it was bone dry not a drop of water left what so ever :thumb::thumb:

*Zymol Glasur.*










Reacted again simlar to Spirit just didn't sheet aswell in my eyes and thats saying something!! Beaded really nicely aswell.

*Zymol Concours.*










Found the beading really nice with this, could actually see the water grouping together to build bigger beads with every squirt of water, definetly beaded better than it sheeted if im honest.

*Mystery Wax.*










I was so impressed with this on the beading and sheeting front :thumb:
Beaded so tight its unreal and sheeted water really well too. I so want to reveal what this is :lol:

A picture of them all together...










*Final Conclusion *

To be honest the over all winner in my eyes was *AutoFinesse Spirit*, taking into account the cost of each product, ease of use, looks and finish, and water reaction. For the money i think this really is a great boutique wax and if it lives up to the claimed 6+months durability this really is an amazing wax and will literally last a life time :thumb:

With the two *Zymol* wax's I have no realised that its pretty much pointless owning both at this point unless there is a large difference in durability (I never manage to leave a wax on long enough myself :lol. Not saying by any means either are a bad wax but Glasur is that good i can't see the need to spend an extra £70 to get a wax of a very similar nature. Think my two pots of Concours will be going up for sale very soon .

*"Mystery wax"*

I was so impressed with this especially on its reaction to water and the fact its competing with some very well established and quality boutique wax's here :doublesho, tryed my best to conceal the identity of this through out my waffeling on and really do want to reveal what it is :lol: It is a well established wax and I'm sure a few people will be suprised to what it is. As previously mentioned I will reveal what it is if enough interest is shown in it and I'm given the go ahead :thumb:

Really enjoyed doing this test and hope you lot have aswell if you've read this far :lol: 
Will be monitoring the performance of the wax's over the next few months to see how they have held up :thumb:

Hope i haven't missed anything out  and you all like what I've done, comments and opinions welcome, the more interest guaged the more likely I am to reveal the "Mystery Wax" .

Stef .

*Update 16/04/2012*

Rightttt finally a long awaited update :wave:

Its been nearly 3 months now since the coats of wax were wacked on and I've been saying I'll update for a good few weeks now :lol:

Didn't see much point updating after 6-10weeks as I expected these wax's to be lasting 3+ :thumb:

So thought I'd upload the first of the water behaviour tests. Gave the bonnet a good old clean with AF Lather, then stood central of bonnet and misted a pressure washer all over to make for even coverage and water being sprayed in the same direction! Also bear in mind the car has probably done under 100 miles since the original application :lol: so really is down the the products against each other toe to toe for durability 

*Pictures of each corner*

Not easy to capture the beading of the teo wax's closest to the front bumper as they were both sheeting well and water not sitting on there long enough :lol:

Auto Finesse Spirit










Still beading very stongly. And sheeting very well under when hit with the pressure washer :thumb: Plenty of signs of life and will continue to be tested for max durability).

Bouncers 22










Beading still very strong. :thumb: Plenty of life left and will continue to be tested for max durability.

Zymol Concours










Beading and sheeting pretty much redundand! I was told by others this would happen but really didnt show any signs of protection what so ever!! Very dissapointing in my eyes!

Zymol Glasur










Beading and sheeting well still. Plenty of life left and will continue to be tested for max durability.

*Over view picture*










Doesn't show that Glasur is showing much signs of life purely because the water sitting from the above area of Concours is causing it to sheet dramatically!

*Conclusion*

Apart from Zymol Concours,which I'm not suprised about as I was prior warned this would happen, the other 3 are holding well and doesn't seem to be a great leader of the bunch as of yet, although i feel Spirit still has the edge on water behaviour, in my opinion before I'm shot down again :lol: !. So I will continue to run a check every 3-4 weeks to see which the protecion falls off first :thumb: untill then not a "conclusion" yet .

Cheers for reading 
Stef.

*Update 29/05/2012*

Update time. :wave:

Its been just over 4 months now since the initial aplication so went ahead with another water behaviour test. The car itself has probably covered less than 40miles since the last update :lol:

Gave the tested areas a wash using 2bm and AutoFinesse Lather and then dried with a Chemical Guys Wooley Mammoth.

To test the water behaviour this time I used a sprtiz bottle to spray the areas rather than the previous method of misting a pressure washer so that you lot can see the results better :thumb: See even noted the criticism . Replaced Concours as its redundant with another product for a personal test so didn't show any shots of that as it would be a little unfair 4 months on :lol:

Auto Finesse Spirit


IMG_0502 by lupostef, on Flickr

Dodo Juice Bouncers 22


IMG_0503 by lupostef, on Flickr

Zymol Glasur


IMG_0504 by lupostef, on Flickr

Overviews


IMG_0506 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0507 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0508 by lupostef, on Flickr

I'll let you all come to your own conclusions here, must say I'm very impressed with Bouncers 22 given that its under the cost of the other products per ml and ot ranted and raved about enough in my opinion .
Will get another update with in the next month.

Stef 

*Final Update 07/07/2012.*

Gave the car a wash and dry today, followed by spritzing the bonet with water. 
Not much signs of beading left in any of the tested areas I'm afraid, Glasur very much redundant and a few signs of sheeting still occurring with Bouncers and Spirit, these are still protecting but not exactly easy to capture on camera I'm afraid.

Very impressive to see nearly 6months of protection out of 2 products (possibly more). I dont know about you lot but i can never leave a product on my car long enough for it to show of its maximum durability :lol: Ill let you come to your own conclusions here as I would carry on following this up but I've got a bigger 
test/review very much the same as this but with a hell of a lot more products . I've been a busy boy collecting some of the best lsp's money can be to have a boutique shoot out wild west style :lol: last man standing!

Keep your eyes peeled gents I've got one or two products still to get and then I'll considering starting something especially by popular demand .

Thanks to everyone that followed the thread and has carried on reading, I've really enjoyed it 

Stef :wave:


----------



## Godderz23

Thats amazing man, AF spirit looks like the winner to me.

I want to know what wax it is....


----------



## pee

I want to know what the mystery wax is too


----------



## IanG

Very interesting and thanks for posting your conclusions. I've used both Spirit and Glasur and while both look great on well prepped paint I think for me the Spirit just edges it.

I think that mystery wax looks interesting and similar to something I've just acquired 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish

What price range is this mystery wax?

Fish


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers guys


----------



## sm81

Nice review.
Mystery wax... hard to tell because pics doesn't work on that but I would guess BH Finiswax or Dodo White Diamond....


----------



## Lupostef

Fish said:


> What price range is this mystery wax?
> 
> Fish


I may reveal soon


----------



## stonejedi

thanks for the effort stef a excellent review:thumb:.i have one more thing to say,REVEAL.


----------



## Lupostef

sm81 said:


> Nice review.
> Mystery wax... hard to tell because pics doesn't work on that but I would guess BH Finiswax or Dodo White Diamond....


Nope


----------



## Ryan

nice review thanks :thumb:

Intrigued as to the mystery wax


----------



## -Raven-

Mystery wax = Seraph?


----------



## ronwash

Angel wax..


----------



## Lupostef

No ones got it yet :lol:


----------



## Narsaq

DD-CC ?


----------



## Scott_VXR

Bouncers? Long shot lol...


----------



## Babalu826

Awesome test of some very equal contenders. Definitely looking forward to see the outcome of this...

Much like everyone else, I am quite curious of the "mystery wax". As yoda would say... "reveal you must". I will be subscribing!


----------



## The Cueball

looks good, at least a decent post of what you are doing and looking for...

Are you going to be updating as the weeks go on?!?

:thumb:


----------



## suhailvirmani

The mystery wax looks like Dodo Juice Supernatural wax to me, thats judging from the pot size and finish, used some today on a Black Audi A5 leaves an amazing finish, one of the best waxes on the market IMO


----------



## AaronGTi

AF Wraith Mystery wax?


----------



## markito

lusso oro?


----------



## Trip tdi

Some kind of chemical guys wax, the yellow one, forgot the name, is it called ezyme by any chance, i may be way off target here.


----------



## Trip tdi

A new autofinesse wax then being launched.


----------



## JCW85

Great little wax test  I'm interesting to find out what the mystery product is - when are you going to tell us!

Chris


----------



## adlem

Thanks for taking the time to do this, very informative and I'm looking forward to the durability updates :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

I'm going to say the mystery wax is Bouncer's 22', I believe that has a citrusy smell :thumb:. AF spirit is definitely the winner there, I'd like to try an AF wax but I think I'll wait for the new additions to range to be released before buying anything.


----------



## moosh

No the mystery wax is not white enough to be the bouncers 

Im thinking Glasur wins this as the bead says it all but as you have said very very similar to AF Spirit. :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb

Pay day soon. Spirit might have to be ordered. Or should I wait for wraith. 
Great test by the way. It does really show tht price aint everything.


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers for all the comments and thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Trip tdi said:


> A new autofinesse wax then being launched.


Wish I could get my hands on these .


----------



## Trip tdi

Lupostef said:


> Wish I could get my hands on these .


Two brothers alike  same here, so whats this mystery wax then


----------



## Lupostef

I think I'll leave you all hanging until tomorrow . 
One person has nailed it, think you will all be pleasantly surprised what it is


----------



## Trip tdi

Lupostef said:


> I think I'll leave you all hanging until tomorrow .
> One person has nailed it, think you will all be pleasantly surprised what it is


Well sounds good to me, does the winner win a prize then


----------



## Lupostef

Trip tdi said:


> Well sounds good to me, does the winner win a prize then


I'm afraid there is no prize for the winner :lol: as you were wrong there wouldn't be any benift in it for yourself either mate :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I bet the beading from Concours drops off first... 

Nice test, looking forward to the updates.

Russ.


----------



## Lupostef

The Cueball said:


> looks good, at least a decent post of what you are doing and looking for...
> 
> Are you going to be updating as the weeks go on?!?
> 
> :thumb:


I will be updating as regularly as possible :thumb:


----------



## Steampunk

Lupostef said:


> I think I'll leave you all hanging until tomorrow .
> One person has nailed it, think you will all be pleasantly surprised what it is


Using a process of logic it is either:

(A) Deeper Detail Concours Carnauba
(B) Lusso Oro 
(C) Dodo-Juice Supernatural
(D) Chemical Guy's E-Zyme

Chemical Guy's E-Zyme it isn't; E-Zyme is WAY too yellow to be that. Dodo-Juice Supernatural is a bit creamier looking than that wax, so it can't be that, though admittedly it is in Dodo's 30-ml. pot. That leaves Lusso Oro and Deeper Detail Concours Carnauba (A wax which I am admittedly not familiar with.). Lusso Oro is a mainstream wax, and I wouldn't think that it's the kind of thing you would keep underneath your hat in a test like this. Also, I don't know of anyone who would re-melt their wax just to pour off a sample for someone, so mystery wax has to be...

*Deeper Detail Concourse Carnauba!!!!*:doublesho

Steampunk


----------



## MarkSmith

I reckon the Mystery Wax is BOUNCERS 22


----------



## gally

I think it's Supernatural. If I seen it properly beading I could tell, very uniform and even.

Good test durability would be good to see. The pleasure of using Glasur is hard to beat for a wax costing £99.


----------



## Lupostef

Steampunk said:


> Using a process of logic it is either:
> 
> (A) Deeper Detail Concours Carnauba
> (B) Lusso Oro
> (C) Dodo-Juice Supernatural
> (D) Chemical Guy's E-Zyme
> 
> Chemical Guy's E-Zyme it isn't; E-Zyme is WAY too yellow to be that. Dodo-Juice Supernatural is a bit creamier looking than that wax, so it can't be that, though admittedly it is in Dodo's 30-ml. pot. That leaves Lusso Oro and Deeper Detail Concours Carnauba (A wax which I am admittedly not familiar with.). Lusso Oro is a mainstream wax, and I wouldn't think that it's the kind of thing you would keep underneath your hat in a test like this. Also, I don't know of anyone who would re-melt their wax just to pour off a sample for someone, so mystery wax has to be...
> 
> *Deeper Detail Concourse Carnauba!!!!*:doublesho
> 
> Steampunk


I like you way of thinking there mate, but your wrong I'm affraid :lol: 
The pot is 10ml aswell.


----------



## Lupostef

Surprised theres no mention of Colli 476 as everything usually gets back to how this is the best wax in the world in every possible aspect:lol:


----------



## gally

Ah 476, why do we need any other waxes eh'. :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

The next review ..... a massively biased test on why colli is the best thing known to man :tumbleweed: :lol:


----------



## gally

Withstand a nuclear blast iirc...


----------



## Lupostef

With the age of it I'd say it certainley withstood the Jarasic period,

Could drop a bomb shell and reveal the "mystery" was infact Colli :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Chuck Norris uses Collie 476...

that is all.

:lol:


----------



## Lupostef

I've actually got the Chuck aproved version here.... 









And Chuck just having waxed his Chuckmobile 









Getting slightly off topic now :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Yeah, back to the test Chuck!

:lol:


----------



## ronwash

Isnt he like 80 years old??..


----------



## markito

Steampunk said:


> Using a process of logic it is either:
> 
> (A) Deeper Detail Concours Carnauba
> (B) Lusso Oro
> (C) Dodo-Juice Supernatural
> (D) Chemical Guy's E-Zyme
> 
> Chemical Guy's E-Zyme it isn't; E-Zyme is WAY too yellow to be that. Dodo-Juice Supernatural is a bit creamier looking than that wax, so it can't be that, though admittedly it is in Dodo's 30-ml. pot. That leaves Lusso Oro and Deeper Detail Concours Carnauba (A wax which I am admittedly not familiar with.). Lusso Oro is a mainstream wax, and I wouldn't think that it's the kind of thing you would keep underneath your hat in a test like this.*Also, I don't know of anyone who would re-melt their wax just to pour off a sample for someone, so mystery wax has to be...*
> 
> *Deeper Detail Concourse Carnauba!!!!*:doublesho
> 
> Steampunk


I meant this http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=LUS-OROWAX-4


----------



## Scott_VXR

Gonna spill yet ?..this may influence my next purchase


----------



## Lupostef

I'm working nights, so I'll reveal later this afternoon what it is, debate should keep me entertained on a boring shift :lol:


----------



## dooka

I know I know . But not allowed to say, when it is revealed by Lupostef, I will add my comments, which are very positive ..


----------



## dazzyb

lookin forward to the outcome, on nights too so gives me somethin to read on my breaks 
spill the beans late tonight


----------



## Lupostef

dooka said:


> I know I know . But not allowed to say, when it is revealed by Lupostef, I will add my comments, which are very positive ..


Think my opinions may start a war between some :lol:


----------



## Steampunk

Lupostef said:


> I like you way of thinking there mate, but your wrong I'm affraid :lol:
> The pot is 10ml aswell.


Hmm... Pity... 

Normally my laser-like logic can ferret out even the most frustrating of problems ... A 10-ml. sample pot (Bloody hell, that is TINY!) does change things a bit. I'll have another ponder and see if I can approach it from a different angle.

Cheers!

Steampunk


----------



## Lupostef

:lol: it's not a production sample, before you baffle your brains on that :lol: 
2 maybe 3 people have guessed it :thumb:
You'll have time for another guess before I reveal it :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

Its got to be Bouncers 22 surely !!

(( I have tried many waxes and B22 is one of my favourites and everything I have seen and read on this review screams out that its Bouncers !!!


----------



## Steampunk

Lupostef said:


> :lol: it's not a production sample, before you baffle your brains on that :lol:
> 2 maybe 3 people have guessed it :thumb:
> You'll have time for another guess before I reveal it :lol:


Answer: Bouncer's 22... Gotta be ; it's the only one that my ruthless Vulcan logic left out :lol:!

Three guesses posted on this board for this one. SN is a production wax, and readily available in 30-ml. pots, though two people did guess it.

Steampunk

P.S. As you can tell, I'm a problem solver at heart .


----------



## Scott_VXR

i believe i had the first shout for bouncers  *awaits special prize* lol....cmon i wanna knowwwww


----------



## Sirmally2

I'm just thinking... I wonder if its a £1 shop wax?

Just to throw it out there


----------



## [email protected]

AG HD wax........?


----------



## Guest

Is it ear wax? collected over many years by your sweet aunt gladys who works in the ear, nose & throat dept of the local hospital.


----------



## Lupostef

Luddolube said:


> Is it ear wax? collected over many years by your sweet aunt gladys who works in the ear, nose & throat dept of the local hospital.


  how did you know? You don't want to know where the secret ingredient comes from :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

Give me half hour lads and I'll let you know .


----------



## Fish

Lupostef said:


> Think my opinions may start a war between some :lol:


No change there then. 

Fish


----------



## Lupostef

You saying I'm a social hand grenade? :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi

Ok i go for my second attempt on this thread, AG HD wax or bouncers, its hard to pin point which wax it may be, there's so many out their, its hard to number it down.


----------



## Trip tdi

Ok Third one:- Celeste Dettaglio Paste Wax


----------



## Trip tdi

Ok maybe Petes 53.


----------



## Lupostef

:lol: :lol: couple of minutes I'll stick it up with my opinions


----------



## Trip tdi

Ok lusso oro wax.


----------



## Lupostef

Anymore before I start? Unless you want to list every wax in production :lol:


----------



## Johnr32

Dying to know the mystery wax! :devil:


----------



## Trip tdi

Nope i've got brain freeze now , please tell us


----------



## Scott_VXR

these 'couple of minutes' are going sloooooowwwwwww :-(


----------



## Trip tdi

I bet this wax is not in production, its a tester.


----------



## Guest

coli 915


----------



## Lupostef

Scott_VXR said:


> these 'couple of minutes' are going sloooooowwwwwww :-(


:lol: sorry had something come up at work! I'm now going to do it.


----------



## Lupostef

Trip tdi said:


> I bet this wax is not in production, its a tester.


I can assure you it is. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Ok i'm going to hit the nail hard now, might get shot for it, *lusso oro.*


----------



## mikethefish

Bouncers 22 is my guess!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott_VXR

theres only so many times i can refresh this page....


----------



## Lupostef

Right I can feel the anticipation now :lol: and think I've held off long enough a few of you got it in the end, well done :thumb: although the majority had more than one guess :lol:... .. The "Mystery Wax" is ............. Bouncers 22 . 

Basically said in another thread I was going to conduct this test. Soon after I recieved a PM from Jay, The_Bouncer, asking me to chuck his wax in the mix to see how it competed. 

And I must say it held its own against all 3, in my eyes beating the two Zymol's hands down . I know this wax has had a few comparisons with Zymol Glasur, and I can see where people have got that impression from. If you want my honest opinion in the comparison I feel like chucking Glasur in the bin (got my war helmet on now) :lol: 
Beats it in every aspect from my own personal preference in ease of use, texture, scent, shine, flake pop and beading as I've already described! This is in no way biased and I've done this test with a completely open mind and out of my own interest! And am in no way slating Zymol either as im a fan myself, but for the money there is better products, at £33 a pot thisbwax is amazing amd will last you years, be interested to see what the dirabilty is like as think this could make me love it even more! Bouncers 22 has proven its not all about the big boys! 
I've actually just ordered a pot of this myself, and will be selling my Zymol pots soon, if I'd never caried this test out I would never have come to this conclusion and I'm pleased having done so  it's been great fun.
Once again Jay well done on making such a fantastic product an giving me the chance to use it :thumb:. 

Awaiting the debate from the Zymol fans :lol:

Edit:
Apologies for the spelling and grammar as I'm on my phone at work.


----------



## Scott_VXR

YAY....wt do i win ?  pot of bouncers ? ;-) top review...nice one


----------



## Guest

i sense a war coming!lol,great test,will deffo add bouncers 22 to my future purchases


----------



## Trip tdi

Great bouncers 22 wax then, keep us informed on the durability factors :thumb:


----------



## Fish

Wow a contender to beat the colli's.....  How will people survive!

Didn't I see one of the forum suppliers have this for sale a little while back?

Fish


----------



## adamvr619

where can i purchasev this product from


----------



## IanG

adamvr619 said:


> where can i purchasev this product from


A few of the traders on DW sell Bouncer's 22


----------



## R0B

Lupostef said:


> Right I can feel the anticipation now :lol: and think I've held off long enough a few of you got it in the end, well done :thumb: although the majority had more than one guess :lol:... .. The "Mystery Wax" is ............. Bouncers 22 .
> 
> Basically said in another thread I was going to conduct this test. Soon after I recieved a PM from Jay, The_Bouncer, asking me to chuck his wax in the mix to see how it competed.
> 
> And I must say it held its own against all 3, in my eyes beating the two Zymol's hands down . I know this wax has had a few comparisons with Zymol Glasur, and I can see where people have got that impression from. If you want my honest opinion in the comparison I feel like chucking Glasur in the bin (got my war helmet on now) :lol:
> Beats it in every aspect from my own personal preference in ease of use, texture, scent, shine, flake pop and beading as I've already described! This is in no way biased and I've done this test with a completely open mind and out of my own interest! And am in no way slating Zymol either as im a fan myself, but for the money there is better products, at £33 a pot thisbwax is amazing amd will last you years, be interested to see what the dirabilty is like as think this could make me love it even more! Bouncers 22 has proven its not all about the big boys!
> I've actually just ordered a pot of this myself, and will be selling my Zymol pots soon, if I'd never caried this test out I would never have come to this conclusion and I'm pleased having done so  it's been great fun.
> Once again Jay well done on making such a fantastic product an giving me the chance to use it :thumb:.
> 
> Awaiting the debate from the Zymol fans :lol:
> 
> Edit:
> Apologies for the spelling and grammar as I'm on my phone at work.


but an equivalent sized pot of bouncers would be around £75 rough guess so whilst im not disputing the waxes benefits and qualities to say its £100 vs £33 is not a fair comparison .


----------



## moosh

R0B said:


> but an equivalent sized pot of bouncers would be around £75 rough guess so whilst im not disputing the waxes benefits and qualities to say its £100 vs £33 is not a fair comparison .


Rob you have a point there :thumb: and I'm sure you'll agree its great to see a home brew up there with the bigger boy in the wax world


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

They all look the same to me so far?

I agree with Gally - Glasur is by far the nicest and most 'special' to use of the 4. 

I'd imagine Concours will drop off beading wise first - never impressed me much durability wise. 

Beading wise I think Glasur looks strongest based on the pics.

For me, and I'm in no way knocking this, but it's not a review/test until about 3 months' time - same goes for my Golf Crystal Rock/Wraith test. There was nothing to separate them upon application and even now a week on, both are behaving in the same way.

The real test is how long a aprticular wax retains that 'just waxed look' for (which is where Collinite is poor - it beads well yes, but doesn't look great after a month or so), how special they feel to use, and how durable they are. From a business perspective, ease of use is pretty high up my list too (coupled with the above), which is where the Zymol's do fall down a bit as they can gas horribly on some paints (and yes I know how to apply them thinly enough!). 

I do look forward to the updates though, but you could also argue that the two waxes nearer to the front will take more of a hammering than the two at the back... but then no test is perfect in reality, but it's great for an indicative view of performance.

Keep the updates coming! I've not used Bouncer's yet so it'll be good to see how it compares. Great point on price per ml/oz too - which should be factored in too.


----------



## R0B

moosh said:


> Rob you have a point there :thumb: and I'm sure you'll agree its great to see a home brew up there with the bigger boy in the wax world


Agreed Gordy , just that id rather comparisons were on an equal footing when price is quoted per 100ml or whatever.

The wax by Jay is certainly getting good feedback.

miggt have to add to my collection(again)

need to try my CG lava tomorrow before i buy more though :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

R0B said:


> but an equivalent sized pot of bouncers would be around £75 rough guess so whilst im not disputing the waxes benefits and qualities to say its £100 vs £33 is not a fair comparison .


Sorry should have elaborated more maybe, I meant for the durability that Bouncers give and the quality for the price. Per ML it still works out about £30 less :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

MidlandsCarCare said:


> They all look the same to me so far?
> 
> I agree with Gally - Glasur is by far the nicest and most 'special' to use of the 4.
> 
> I'd imagine Concours will drop off beading wise first - never impressed me much durability wise.
> 
> Beading wise I think Glasur looks strongest based on the pics.
> 
> For me, and I'm in no way knocking this, but it's not a review/test until about 3 months' time - same goes for my Golf Crystal Rock/Wraith test. There was nothing to separate them upon application and even now a week on, both are behaving in the same way.
> 
> The real test is how long a aprticular wax retains that 'just waxed look' for (which is where Collinite is poor - it beads well yes, but doesn't look great after a month or so), how special they feel to use, and how durable they are. From a business perspective, ease of use is pretty high up my list too (coupled with the above), which is where the Zymol's do fall down a bit as they can gas horribly on some paints (and yes I know how to apply them thinly enough!).
> 
> I do look forward to the updates though, but you could also argue that the two waxes nearer to the front will take more of a hammering than the two at the back... but then no test is perfect in reality, but it's great for an indicative view of performance.
> 
> Keep the updates coming! I've not used Bouncer's yet so it'll be good to see how it compares. Great point on price per ml/oz too - which should be factored in too.


I will regularly update the thread with pictures of water reactions to see how the durability is holding up. 
Just to add the car has done under 15000 miles in its lifetime and never sees a motorway litterally used to go shopping maybe twice a week, so all areas will be pretty much equal in terms of wear and tear and which part takes the more strain etc. Car also spends 50% of its life garaged and 50% parked on the drive.


----------



## R0B

Lupostef said:


> Sorry should have elaborated more maybe, I meant for the durability that Bouncers give and the quality for the price. Per ML it still works out about £30 less :thumb:


Understand mate:thumb:

not sure on your durability claims yet though as the tests only just begun .

i look forward to the outcome and will subscribe


----------



## Lupostef

R0B said:


> Understand mate:thumb:
> 
> not sure on the durability claims yet in your test though as its only just begun .


Only going by claimed results mate when I say that, half the reason I did the test in the first place to find out myself :thumb: 
For my own use I never leave a wax on my own car long enough to see. :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

Knew it was Bouncers - my favourite wax 

I use this all the time on my own cars and my families cars, and I use AF Waxes on customers cars, simply because I dont want to use up all my B22 on anyones cars except mine !!! ( and my families ! )


----------



## Dan_S

Some interesting initial opinions, I can understand making observations on initial application, but I'm not reading too much into the 'conclusion' at this stage after just applying the waxes, misting the panel and observing beading/sheeting. Some big claims have been made already, looking forward to the updates on this test.


----------



## Lupostef

Knew that was going to be the reaction from alot of people, again maybe should have elaborated more and mentioned at this point after application these were my views , but yes I completely agree the results of this are really down to the durability factors :thumb:


----------



## Dan_S

Lupostef said:


> Knew that was going to be the reaction from alot of people, again maybe should have elaborated more and mentioned at this point after application these were my views , but yes I completely agree the results of this are really down to the durability factors :thumb:


I'm all for testing different products against each other, out of the four waxes tested I've only used Glasur. Your observations on smell, ease of use, looks and finish and water reaction are helpful and from an objective point of view.

As for reaction, I'm not sure exactly what you mean, I haven't indicated any preference towards any of these waxes. I'm not one to form an opinion of a product instantly based on what is written about it by others. For me tests such as this provide information through the users opinions and observations which others can interpret and use to help guide future purchases.


----------



## Lupostef

Dan_S said:


> I'm all for testing different products against each other, out of the four waxes tested I've only used Glasur. Your observations on smell, ease of use, looks and finish and water reaction are helpful and from an objective point of view.
> 
> As for reaction, I'm not sure exactly what you mean, I haven't indicated any preference towards any of these waxes. I'm not one to form an opinion of a product instantly based on what is written about it by others. For me tests such as this provide information through the users opinions and observations which others can interpret and use to help guide future purchases.


I wasn't having a dig when I said that atall mate, quite the oposit infanct, completely agree with everything you've said :thumb:


----------



## Jarw101

Is this an Advert?


----------



## Lupostef

Jarw101 said:


> Is this an Advert?


An advert for what :lol:? No it isn't.


----------



## Dan_S

Lupostef said:


> I wasn't having a dig when I said that atall mate, quite the oposit infanct, completely agree with everything you've said :thumb:


No problem mate, I just wasn't sure either as to how my post was taken.

I'm sure this thread will attract some attention from Zymol users, I'll be following the updates with interest to see how the Spirit and Bouncers compare to Glasur. Spirit and Bouncers are both waxes I'm interested in trying. For me in Australia due to shipping and exchange rates the cost of Spirit for example would be higher than Glasur by around $20-30, hence my interest in threads such as this and others comparing the two. I think I would be more inclined to try the Bouncers wax before Spirit right now.


----------



## -Raven-

Jarw101 said:


> Is this an Advert?


No, he just really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really likes Autofinesse! :lol: :lol::lol:


----------



## AaronGTi

What's the point in the above post?

Also I'd like to know what you think this is an advert for as well?


----------



## Dan_S

I'm not saying this test is an advert either, but you guys can't be so naive to think that products aren't regularly given a plug by people on forums with a vested interest in order to create promotion and hype, consequently selling more product off the back of such evaluations.


----------



## AaronGTi

What you on about mate?


----------



## Dan_S

AaronGTi said:


> What you on about mate?


The question posed - is this an advert? Probably not in this case.

But whats stopping a supplier from getting the help of say 50 or more people to comment positively on their products every chance they get on forums, it soon catches the attention of many and becomes the next round of 'must have' products based on the hype generated. Just my observation, maybe I'm reading too much into it or perhaps I should believe everything I read on the internet


----------



## Babalu826

Dan_S said:


> The question posed - is this an advert? Probably not in this case.
> 
> But whats stopping a supplier from getting the help of say 50 or more people to comment positively on their products every chance they get on forums, it soon catches the attention of many and becomes the next round of 'must have' products based on the hype generated. Just my observation, maybe I'm reading too much into it or perhaps I should believe everything I read on the internet


He does have a point. I don't think it is in this case, but im sure it happens ALL the time. Only time will tell how good these products stack up.


----------



## Lupostef

:lol: I must say I was expecting a hammering to some extent for what I've previously said! And YES this revew is down to the durability test, but i thought I'd try to go the extra mile for showing application, scents, product itself, consistancy etc etc ... Bet if I'd have stuck up some picture of them beading and said this is after 3 months etc it would have gone down alot better and got 50 thanks :lol: My fault for showing too much interest and enthusiasm maybe? . But it's certainley not an advert, again Dan_S I can see your point but I really don't work for Autofinesse in anyway and it would be of no interest to me if they sold 1 pot of Spirit or 50million pots :lol:. I'm doing this test out of shear curiousity for myself and the interest of what I thought was a few others and do advise some AF products in particular to poeple as I thought thats what forums like this are for.... To help other people and recieve the same in return :thumb:. Or am I mistaken here sayin that people come on here to gain knowledge, tips, skills and product infomation ? If not I think I should maybe leave now :tumbleweed:.


----------



## stonejedi

stef your spot on thats what 99% of members come on here for its a good test and can only be a good thing,for you to convince me about spirit as you know my feeling about glasur already:argie:,dont let the 1% put you off well appreciated topic thanks:thumb: keep us updated.


----------



## Lupostef

Cheers mate :thumb: Just quite shocked about the advertisement  also as I'd mentioned conducting this in another thread!


----------



## evotuning

It's pretty simple for me. Some users just seem to can't stand success of new players on market, like AF or Wolf's Chemicals. I guess for them it's quite impossible to belive that new product on market can stand along proven products, which have been on market for many years. Oh, try to say sth good about new products, and you will be read things like : "fanboy" , "flavour of month" , "hype" , "to early to draw conclussion" etc etc...


----------



## -Raven-

evotuning said:


> It's pretty simple for me. Some users just seem to can't stand success of new players on market, like AF or Wolf's Chemicals. I guess for them it's quite impossible to belive that new product on market can stand along proven products, which have been on market for many years. Oh, try to say sth good about new products, and you will be read things like : "fanboy" , "flavour of month" , "hype" , "to early to draw conclussion" etc etc...


I'm just getting sick of fanboys hyping up these flavor of the month products, when you know it's too early to draw a conclusion.


----------



## Dan_S

Lupostef said:


> :lol: I must say I was expecting a hammering to some extent for what I've previously said! And YES this revew is down to the durability test, but i thought I'd try to go the extra mile for showing application, scents, product itself, consistancy etc etc ... Bet if I'd have stuck up some picture of them beading and said this is after 3 months etc it would have gone down alot better and got 50 thanks :lol: My fault for showing too much interest and enthusiasm maybe? . But it's certainley not an advert, again Dan_S I can see your point but I really don't work for Autofinesse in anyway and it would be of no interest to me if they sold 1 pot of Spirit or 50million pots :lol:. I'm doing this test out of shear curiousity for myself and the interest of what I thought was a few others and do advise some AF products in particular to poeple as I thought thats what forums like this are for.... To help other people and recieve the same in return :thumb:. Or am I mistaken here sayin that people come on here to gain knowledge, tips, skills and product infomation ? If not I think I should maybe leave now :tumbleweed:.


Lupostef my comments aren't intended for you to take personally as a hammering and I'm not saying you have any ties to AF. Everyone is entitled to their opinion on forums, yes that's what their for, sharing knowledge, learning about techniques and products etc. I was merely pointing out it is a possibility in any thread that responses could be biased for the sole reason of commercial gain. For all you know I could have ties to another company with the aim to increase sales, even though I can say I definitely don't. If this site were just a bunch of enthusiasts with nothing to gain, such as you and I then perhaps less 'filtering' of opinions/information would be required. Add into the mix traders and supporters who gain business through this site and you have to at least occassionally ask yourself if posts by members are genuine or if they are influenced for the benefit of themselves and their connections.


----------



## Lupostef

type[r]+ said:


> I'm just getting sick of fanboys hyping up these flavor of the month products, when you know it's too early to draw a conclusion.


I'm confused about that now :lol: You saying I'm counted within this? Or just people as a whole?


----------



## Lupostef

Dan_S said:


> Lupostef my comments aren't intended for you to take personally as a hammering and I'm not saying you have any ties to AF. Everyone is entitled to their opinion on forums, yes that's what their for, sharing knowledge, learning about techniques and products etc. I was merely pointing out it is a possibility in any thread that responses could be biased for the sole reason of commercial gain. For all you know I could have ties to another company with the aim to increase sales, even though I can say I definitely don't. If this site were just a bunch of enthusiasts with nothing to gain, such as you and I then perhaps less 'filtering' of opinions/information would be required. Add into the mix traders and supporters who gain business through this site and you have to at least occassionally ask yourself if posts by members are genuine or if they are influenced for the benefit of themselves and their connections.


Think you could be reading between the lines here a bit, I'm not taking it personally at all. Or maybe I'm not getting my point across to a high enough standard for some. I actually agree with pretty much everything you've said :thumb:. I understand tha everyone is entitled to thier personal opinions as this is what this whole review and thread is :lol:. I really conducted this review for my own personal findings and as a fair few members showed interest in my mentionings of doing so! Maybe i should have waited a month for some durability shots before posting my opinions. But this was what I considered to be test one (first impressions). Thought it might help people with little understanding of these products or people that are not fortunate to have tried such wax's !!!

And as for fan boy, if I was then why would I have some of the best and longest established products within my detailing kit?

By the way Dan_S this isn't directed at yourself :lol: just thought I'd make that clear, on my phone and it doesn't let me mulit quote.


----------



## -Raven-

Lupostef said:


> I'm confused about that now :lol: You saying I'm counted within this? Or just people as a whole?





evotuning said:


> and you will be read things like : "fanboy" , "flavour of month" , "hype" , "to early to draw conclussion" etc etc...


----------



## Dan_S

Lupostef said:


> Think you could be reading between the lines here a bit, I'm not taking it personally at all. Or maybe I'm not getting my point across to a high enough standard for some. I actually agree with pretty much everything you've said :thumb:.


Then we're on the same track basically here mate, I enjoy discussing products and asociated tests results. Your points about the products were well made in the very first post, I found it informative exchange the term 'conclusion' to 'preliminary findings' or something equivalent and it would be better received, hence your comments trying to clarify.

I mean no offence with the following but here's another way your test could be viewed. You and I both joined in Nov last year I've made around 100 posts mostly just popping my views in here and there. On the other hand you have been far more active than I with over 1300+ posts, many of which relate to your approval and appreciation of AF products, specifically in this case Spirit wax which you've had for less than a month. Looking at it from this point of view could you question anybody who saw this as being a 'Fan boy' approach to the products due to the volume of posts in such a short space of time?


----------



## Lupostef

type[r]+ said:


>





Lupostef said:


> And as for fan boy, if I was then why would I have some of the best and longest established products within my detailing kit?


.......


----------



## Lupostef

Dan_S said:


> Then we're on the same track basically here mate, I enjoy discussing products and asociated tests results. Your points about the products were well made in the very first post, I found it informative exchange the term 'conclusion' to 'preliminary findings' or something equivalent and it would be better received, hence your comments trying to clarify.
> 
> I mean no offence with the following but here's another way your test could be viewed. You and I both joined in Nov last year I've made around 100 posts mostly just popping my views in here and there. On the other hand you have been far more active than I with over 1300+ posts, many of which relate to your approval and appreciation of AF products, specifically in this case Spirit wax which you've had for less than a month. Looking at it from this point of view could you question anybody who saw this as being a 'Fan boy' approach to the products due to the volume of posts in such a short space of time?


Yes :thumb: which is why I was fustrating myself in trying to prove that :lol:

Yes I completely see your point there pal but theres not much about that I can do there, my only case for that is I was well into detailing before joining here not denying I have made alot of posts in a short period of time though, theres plenty worse than myself mind  Alot of my posts to do with this topic and replies within it have been from my phone which has done me no favours really :lol:


----------



## -Raven-

Lupostef said:


> .......


----------



## Lupostef

type[r]+ said:


>





Lupostef said:


> And as for fan boy, if I was then why would I have some of the best and longest established products within my detailing kit?


.......


----------



## Dan_S

Lupostef said:


> Yes :thumb: which is why I was fustrating myself in trying to prove that :lol:
> 
> Yes I completely see your point there pal but theres not much about that I can do there, my only case for that is I was well into detailing before joining here not denying I have made alot of posts in a short period of time though, theres plenty worse than myself mind  Alot of my posts to do with this topic and replies within it have been from my phone which has done me no favours really :lol:


I'm in the same boat as you then new to the site, not so new to detailing.

On a positive note it is good to see you have quite obviously used the products in the preliminary part of the test and gone to the trouble to try and help others out with info. Not just regurgitated the experience of others, which is what the true 'fan boys' do to 'hype' new 'flavour of the month' products :wall:


----------



## AaronGTi

Can someone please define Fan-Boy?


----------



## -Raven-

AaronGTi said:


> Can someone please define Fan-Boy?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fan_(person)


----------



## Dan_S

AaronGTi said:


> Can someone please define Fan-Boy?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fanboy


----------



## AaronGTi

Pointless link.

Give me an example from this site?


----------



## -Raven-

AaronGTi said:


> Pointless link.
> 
> Give me an example from this site?


Who would you say?


----------



## kev a

Well I still think its a great test, all products tested on the same car under the same situation, seems a fair enough test to me. And also fantastic to see B22 perform so well againts the big players.
I think its only natural if you like a product to tell other people what you think about it.
Stefan has put a lot of work into this test and if people dont agree with his findings they can always perform their own.


----------



## Dan_S

AaronGTi said:


> Pointless link.
> 
> Give me an example from this site?


To me it means anyone who uses a particular brand only or an item exclusively for a purpose. They will not accept that other alternatives may be more effective, easier to apply/remove, look better etc. They will only talk about and recommend the products they use, even in threads that don't ask for an opinion on said products and will oppose the opinions of others on alternative products with a closed mind

Basically if you substitute a detailing brand into the examples given instead of apple, sega, star wars etc. it would describe it quite accurately IMO

If you're after a more specific example I'll PM you, I don't think its appropriate here


----------



## Lupostef

Thanks Kev, don't think I'll be doing much more like this untill further results are acquired with durability factors.


----------



## Lupostef

Dan_S said:


> To me it means anyone who uses a particular brand only or an item exclusively for a purpose. They will not accept that other alternatives may be more effective, easier to apply/remove, look better etc. They will only talk about and recommend the products they use, even in threads that don't ask for an opinion on said products and will oppose the opinions of others on alternative products with a closed mind
> 
> Basically if you substitute a detailing brand into the examples given instead of apple, sega, star wars etc. it would describe it quite accurately IMO
> 
> If you're after a more specific example I'll PM you, I don't think its appropriate here


Agree and there are if you must "Fan Boys" in every aspect of life. However with detailing I do not consider myself to fall under the stereotype! 
I am open to every product and my kit consists of a hell of a lot of different brands as I'm open to use what ever works the best for me :thumb: admittedly I am a fan of AutoFinesse and Zymol which is half the reason I did this test in first place to see what product works beat for me and clearly stated that everything is my personal opinion and appreciate everyone is entitled to there own! If anyone queries then feel free to look in the favourite wax thread and it clarifies this!

Getting very off topic now not what I originally intended


----------



## Dan_S

Lupostef said:


> Thanks Kev, don't think I'll be doing much more like this untill further results are acquired with durability factors.


Apoligies for taking this off topic, I'm still very interested in seeing the progess of the waxes in 2-3 months.

I'm more than happy to try a wax if I think its going to better/different in one/some aspects compared to existing waxes I have.


----------



## Wheelzntoys

*Comparisons*

Been here since Nov11, from San Diego and registered to post this link.

I like these comparisons, there was one I read and ended up ordering Bouncers22, I need to stop reading or else I can see having an overflow of product.

Based on this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435
It looks good to have something like 915 for some low paying customers that want wax or even family vehicles. Too bad it doesn't smell like vanilla or stripper girl.

No mention of depth, reflection, shine etc....only durability.


----------



## Lupostef

Dan_S said:


> Apoligies for taking this off topic, I'm still very interested in seeing the progess of the waxes in 2-3 months.
> 
> I'm more than happy to try a wax if I think its going to better/different in one/some aspects compared to existing waxes I have.


Not a problem mate :thumb: let's keep this slightly more on track


----------



## Lupostef

Wheelzntoys said:


> Been here since Nov11, from San Diego and registered to post this link.
> 
> I like these comparisons, there was one I read and ended up ordering Bouncers22, I need to stop reading or else I can see having an overflow of product.
> 
> Based on this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435
> It looks good to have something like 915 for some low paying customers that want wax or even family vehicles. Too bad it doesn't smell like vanilla or stripper girl.
> 
> No mention of depth, reflection, shine etc....only durability.


Thanks mate  shame mine didn't get the thanks of that test :lol:


----------



## GMToyota

Thanks for the test Stefan.  Out of those waxes I only have Glasur. 

I also think it'd be good to keep this thread updated and actually update your conclusions as well. First impressions on a wax are fine, but I believe many find the 'protective and durability' factor as important as a first impression. 

Just to compare two waxes I like: R222 concours vs Glasur (or Shield, or RG55). I find R222 easier to spread, smells just as good, is easier to take off and one hour after application it beads and sheets very similar to Glasur. R222's shine/glow is arguably even better. Based on this, the 27-quid-R222 trumps the 'overpriced' Glasur. 

But after three weeks, Glasur's beading and sheeting are still very, very good, while R222's beading is 'ok' and the sheeting has slowed down significantly. I think many would now have doubts about the initial conclusion. 

Anyways, instead of having a 'Final Conclusion", I hope you're able to keep us updated on the durability factor.


----------



## Lupostef

Yes I will be updating the thread every few weeks mate .


----------



## Lupostef

Sorry guys, been really busy with work and financial problems over the last month, plus the hastle of selling everything from my lupo and the car itself and also buying a new car .

Will get some pictures, tests for durability and water behaviour in the next few days :thumb:


----------



## Dan_S

Any updates on this test?


----------



## Dave KG

Yup, nice review of the initial impressions.

I too would be very interested to hear how the waxes are fairing, durability being one of the most important factors to me (but I do fully appreciate the difficulties with running tests over long term  )... The points above about how some waxes can fade quickly are very good, hence why durability is always an important factor to me - after all, the wax is there for protection first and foremost in my eyes.

Nice to see another review of the AF range - not a range of products I have ever tried myself, but good to see Spirit lining up against two waxes I've used extensively  At £90 for 200 ml, AF sits just slightly more expensive than Glasur (£105 for 226ml), but there's nothing really between them on cost - hence I'd be interested to see what's between them on durability... Concours for me plays second fiddle to Glasur in terms of application and durability, and given its price tag, I don't rate it as highly as the cheaper Glasur.


----------



## Lupostef

Sorry guys completly forgot about this I'm afraid 
It's been nearly 2 months now and I would like to think that all 4 wax's would still be showing some signs of protection!!!

I'll make sure I get an update done either at the weekend or the beginning of next week along with a fair few other bits I need to get written up and put on here :thumb: 

Also got a hell of a lot more boutique wax's I can start a new test on to compare if there's any in particular that people would like to see??


----------



## Paddy_R

Lupostef said:


> Also got a hell of a lot more boutique wax's I can start a new test on to compare if there's any in particular that people would like to see??


Valentine waxes (road and track) mainly because I was talking to the owner a week or two ago and he nearly convinced me to buy some and also Naviwax Ultimate (not really a boutique wax) but It's overlooked I feel and deserves a bit of 'air time' so to speak.


----------



## Lupostef

Well if enough interest is shown the possible wax's/LSP's I could use are:
Zymol Carbon
Zymol Glasur 
Zymol Concours
Swissvax Best of show
Dodo Juice Bouncers 22
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Supernatural
A fair few Dodo panel pots (can't remember which ones).
R222 Concours
AutoFinesse Tough Coat
AutoFinesse Spirit 
AutoFinesse Desire

Possibly more i'll have to have a rummage :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

its no use doing a test stef without any updates get your finger out mate.


----------



## Lupostef

:lol: I've been a busy boy there will be updates :lol: let's be honest no one expected any of the wax's to be redundant after a month.


----------



## stonejedi

yea your right mate but the suspense is killing me


----------



## Lupostef

I'll get it done next week :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Britemax new wax?


----------



## Lupostef

Rightttt finally a long awaited update :wave:

Its been nearly 3 months now since the coats of wax were wacked on and I've been saying I'll update for a good few weeks now :lol:

Didn't see much point updating after 6-10weeks as I expected these wax's to be lasting 3+ :thumb:

So thought I'd upload the first of the water behaviour tests. Gave the bonnet a good old clean with AF Lather, then stood central of bonnet and misted a pressure washer all over to make for even coverage and water being sprayed in the same direction! Also bear in mind the car has probably done under 100 miles since the original application :lol: so really is down the the products against each other toe to toe for durability 

*Pictures of each corner*

Not easy to capture the beading of the teo wax's closest to the front bumper as they were both sheeting well and water not sitting on there long enough :lol:

Auto Finesse Spirit










Still beading very stongly. And sheeting very well under when hit with the pressure washer :thumb: Plenty of signs of life and will continue to be tested for max durability).

Bouncers 22










Beading still very strong. :thumb: Plenty of life left and will continue to be tested for max durability.

Zymol Concours










Beading and sheeting pretty much redundand! I was told by others this would happen but really didnt show any signs of protection what so ever!! Very dissapointing in my eyes!

Zymol Glasur










Beading and sheeting well still. Plenty of life left and will continue to be tested for max durability.

*Over view picture*










Doesn't show that Glasur is showing much signs of life purely because the water sitting from the above area of Concours is causing it to sheet dramatically!

*Conclusion*

Apart from Zymol Concours,which I'm not suprised about as I was prior warned this would happen, the other 3 are holding well and doesn't seem to be a great leader of the bunch as of yet, although i feel Spirit still has the edge on water behaviour, in my opinion before I'm shot down again :lol: !. So I will continue to run a check every 3-4 weeks to see which the protecion falls off first :thumb: untill then not a "conclusion" yet .

Cheers for reading 
Stef.


----------



## tom-225

Its good to see that the 2 smaller outfits have out shon the big Z


----------



## msb

nice update, reckon it will take a while to kill the durability off on that lot


----------



## insanejim69

Lupostef said:


> Well if enough interest is shown the possible wax's/LSP's I could use are:
> Zymol Carbon
> Zymol Glasur
> Zymol Concours
> Swissvax Best of show
> Dodo Juice Bouncers 22
> Dodo Juice Hard Candy
> Dodo Juice Supernatural
> A fair few Dodo panel pots (can't remember which ones).
> R222 Concours
> AutoFinesse Tough Coat
> AutoFinesse Spirit
> AutoFinesse Desire
> 
> Possibly more i'll have to have a rummage :thumb:


Wow ....... some replies in here :lol: ....... nice test and good to see all done on the same car under the same situation  :thumb:

To that list I would recommend a cheap wax (G3 Super Gloss Wax) that I think would perform very very well as I have recently used it and was very very surprised by it also, especially the price. Its very similar to AG HD WAX in appearance on the car but is just miles easier to apply and remove  (all IMO of course)

James


----------



## skorpios

Lupostef said:


> Well if enough interest is shown the possible wax's/LSP's I could use are:
> Zymol Carbon
> Zymol Glasur
> Zymol Concours
> Swissvax Best of show
> Dodo Juice Bouncers 22
> Dodo Juice Hard Candy
> Dodo Juice Supernatural
> A fair few Dodo panel pots (can't remember which ones).
> R222 Concours
> AutoFinesse Tough Coat
> AutoFinesse Spirit
> AutoFinesse Desire
> 
> Possibly more i'll have to have a rummage :thumb:


Nice work this test, dude!
You may as well consider Lusso Oro and Britemax Vantage!
Both great-great waxes and fairly priced also!


----------



## Lupostef

In order to conduct another test I think I'll wait for this one to run its cause and do it on the same car as its the ideal vehicle due to its lack of use :thumb: And I'm afraid I won't be buying any waxs to test out of my own pocket that I will have no interest in using after :lol: :lol:


----------



## JBirchy

Nice update Stef, im surprised about the Concours, but hey, that's the whole point of a test!


----------



## -Raven-

You need to do a video Stef! Looks like the water on the Zymol side has been wiped off with your hand!


----------



## Lupostef

JBirchy said:


> Nice update Stef, im surprised about the Concours, but hey, that's the whole point of a test!


I must say I'm somewhat disappointed myself . However was sort of expecting it as a few people has mentioned it may happen! Only excuse I have is maybe it gases during application  glasur is still going strong though!


----------



## Lupostef

type[r]+ said:


> You need to do a video Stef! Looks like the water on the Zymol side has been wiped off with your hand!


I can assure you it hasn't  :lol:

I explained on the overview pic that concours isnt showing much life, and glasur brig hard to capture due to concours above running onto it!
I'll get a video for the next water test ina few weeks and loose my vid upload virginity :thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Good test, not overly suprised at the Concours wax as a true concours wax is really for show protection to and from the event and while you attend the event. Suprised it lasted as long as it did. 

The Mystery wax certainly has tighter beads than the others but like you said it doesn't sheet as quickly so this could be a problem for darker cars as it could cause spotting. 

Always nice to see a test !


----------



## CleanYourCar

It is strange as I've been running Concours on my own car and shes the tightest wax I've ever used. I wouldn't even say I'm a huge Zymol fan but Concours wax gave the best beading I've ceratinly ever seen from a carnauba based wax.


----------



## Lupostef

JJ_ said:


> Good test, not overly suprised at the Concours wax as a true concours wax is really for show protection to and from the event and while you attend the event. Suprised it lasted as long as it did.
> 
> The Mystery wax certainly has tighter beads than the others but like you said it doesn't sheet as quickly so this could be a problem for darker cars as it could cause spotting.
> 
> Always nice to see a test !


In terms of sheeting I would say Glasur at this point seems to be best, unsure of how long it will last as I've never left it on a car for even 3 months! 
I would say Bouncers 22 (mystery wax) and Spirit are very closely matched at this point.


----------



## Lupostef

CleanYourCar said:


> It is strange as I've been running Concours on my own car and shes the tightest wax I've ever used. I wouldn't even say I'm a huge Zymol fan but Concours wax gave the best beading I've ceratinly ever seen from a carnauba based wax.


It was good at the start and very similar to Glasur, this is 3 months on remember .


----------



## athol

Just read this from start to finish, I guessed Bouncers 22 by the way. I think you've done a very good review, and I'm looking forward to the updates on it. I'd also love see another wax test thread, but please please include Collie in it, and maybe CG's 5050 ?

Thanks


----------



## Lupostef

athol said:


> Just read this from start to finish, I guessed Bouncers 22 by the way. I think you've done a very good review, and I'm looking forward to the updates on it. I'd also love see another wax test thread, but please please include Collie in it, and maybe CG's 5050 ?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you  there will be updates more regularly from now on aswell every 3-4 weeks if possible!
I'm afraid I don't have 50/50 anymore, but if people send small samples I'll happily add in anything requested for the next test :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Update in the next few days possibly today if I ever finish work


----------



## Lupostef

Update time. :wave:

Its been just over 4 months now since the initial aplication so went ahead with another water behaviour test. The car itself has probably covered less than 40miles since the last update :lol:

Gave the tested areas a wash using 2bm and AutoFinesse Lather and then dried with a Chemical Guys Wooley Mammoth.

To test the water behaviour this time I used a sprtiz bottle to spray the areas rather than the previous method of misting a pressure washer so that you lot can see the results better :thumb: See even noted the criticism . Replaced Concours as its redundant with another product for a personal test so didn't show any shots of that as it would be a little unfair 4 months on :lol:

*Auto Finesse Spirit*


IMG_0502 by lupostef, on Flickr

*Dodo Juice Bouncers 22*


IMG_0503 by lupostef, on Flickr

*Zymol Glasur*


IMG_0504 by lupostef, on Flickr

*Overviews*


IMG_0506 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0507 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0508 by lupostef, on Flickr

I'll let you all come to your own conclusions here, must say I'm very impressed with Bouncers 22 given that its under the cost of the other products per ml and ot ranted and raved about enough in my opinion .
Will get another update with in the next month.

Stef


----------



## msb

Spirit and bouncers seem to be holding out the best imo


----------



## McClane

Great test Stef, only just caught up with this one. Liking my bouncers at the moment. Not tried the others, don't see a need  :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

msb said:


> Spirit and bouncers seem to be holding out the best imo


any wax that has beading properties after 4 months is a worthwhile buy in my opinion,but saying that the bouncers 22 is performing very well:thumb:,its definatly going to be my next wax purchase thats for sure.


----------



## Lupostef

msb said:


> Spirit and bouncers seem to be holding out the best imo





-PJB- said:


> Great test Stef, only just caught up with this one. Liking my bouncers at the moment. Not tried the others, don't see a need  :thumb:


We'll see i final conclusion :thumb:



stonejedi said:


> any wax that has beading properties after 4 months is a worthwhile buy in my opinion,but saying that the bouncers 22 is performing very well:thumb:,its definatly going to be my next wax purchase thats for sure.


Agreed  Like me I know you love a LSP and I'm sure you'll be suprised with the results of Bouncers in comparison to the more expensive stuff :thumb:


----------



## msb

As impressive as bouncers may be, its not going to lure me away from af, as i've ordered desire today
Also went to see lee at ccc and picked up some fury,both highly anticipated additions to my collection


----------



## Sian

That's for taking the time to post this Stef! 

Sian


----------



## stonejedi

Been on the drink again Lol.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Good work, I cannot smell apples in the spirit either


----------



## IanG

SteveTDCi said:


> Good work, I cannot smell apples in the spirit either


Same here mine just smells waxy


----------



## Lupostef

msb said:


> As impressive as bouncers may be, its not going to lure me away from af, as i've ordered desire today
> Also went to see lee at ccc and picked up some fury,both highly anticipated additions to my collection


Good man, you'll love it .



Sian said:


> That's for taking the time to post this Stef!
> 
> Sian


Pleasure as always Sian 



stonejedi said:


> Been on the drink again Lol.


You've lost me pal :lol:


----------



## Lupostef

SteveTDCi said:


> Good work, I cannot smell apples in the spirit either





IanG said:


> Same here mine just smells waxy


There is a faint scent I get on the odd wiff, as much as I love awsome scents and fancy packaging it doesn't change whats in the pot


----------



## Lupostef

Quite looking forward to this test ending in a way as I've got loads more wax's to add into the next test .


----------



## Babalu826

Lupostef said:


> Quite looking forward to this test ending in a way as I've got loads more wax's to add into the next test .


When will the next test be?


----------



## Lupostef

Babalu826 said:


> When will the next test be?


Next test will be when this one has all finished up or if by popular demand I'll start a new one :thumb:


----------



## Sian

Lupostef said:


> Next test will be when this one has all finished up or if by popular demand I'll start a new one :thumb:


How about a paint sealant test?


----------



## Lupostef

Sian said:


> How about a paint sealant test?


I would Sian but the only sealant I own is one of yours . I will however add it in the next test of you like? :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Lupostef, what about doing a review for all car cleaning products, including interior as well, I have a feeling you are the man for it, perfect for the job :


----------



## Lupostef

Trip tdi said:


> Lupostef, what about doing a review for all car cleaning products, including interior as well, I have a feeling you are the man for it, perfect for the job :


Kind of you to say so Trip

I'd been thinking about doing quite a few reviews recently, along with offering samples of products etc aswell.

If enough interest or requests are shown then I'm up for doing anything :thumb:


----------



## Sian

Lupostef said:


> I would Sian but the only sealant I own is one of yours . I will however add it in the next test of you like? :thumb:


Yeh give it a review it would be good to see how it matches up to similar products or waxes 

I know Tough Coat can take it


----------



## Trip tdi

Lupostef said:


> Kind of you to say so Trip
> 
> I'd been thinking about doing quite a few reviews recently, along with offering samples of products etc aswell.
> 
> If enough interest or requests are shown then I'm up for doing anything :thumb:


I was mucking about with you , honestly and being serious your review on this wax thread has been brilliant, I liked the name guessing of the mystery wax, very exciting and very down to earth testing from yourself, thanks for taking your time to post and kept this thread updated, your a star on DW :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Sian said:


> Yeh give it a review it would be good to see how it matches up to similar products or waxes
> 
> I know Tough Coat can take it


I will stick it in, in my eyes it's worthy . Bang for buck is unreal!


----------



## Lupostef

Trip tdi said:


> I was mucking about with you , honestly and being serious your review on this wax thread has been brilliant, I liked the name guessing of the mystery wax, very exciting and very down to earth testing from yourself, thanks for taking your time to post and kept this thread updated, your a star on DW :thumb:


Cheers pal . If all goes well and to plan there will be a few more tests/reviews.

Trying to get some more big boy named lsp's before doing another though unless of course anyone donates any . I'm more han willing to accept 22oz of vintage for the next one :lol: :lol:


----------



## stuartgbarrie

I may be wrong but I think on the last update the Bouncers and AF have been mixed up on the photos, going by the first set of photos? if that makes sense?


----------



## dazlee03

Why would you use tripple before applying the wax? it has protection properties rejuevate should have been use


----------



## Lupostef

stuartgbarrie said:


> I may be wrong but I think on the last update the Bouncers and AF have been mixed up on the photos, going by the first set of photos? if that makes sense?


Got spot pal I'll get it changed :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

dazlee03 said:


> Why would you use tripple before applying the wax? it has protection properties rejuevate should have been use


i thought the same initially

but seeing as it has been used underneath every single wax then i dont think it alters any fairness between the contestants.

tripple would only amplify each of the waxes initial attributes


----------



## Lupostef

dazlee03 said:


> Why would you use tripple before applying the wax? it has protection properties rejuevate should have been use


Not really an issue mate as it still leaves a clean base for good bonding purposes. It clearly hasn't affected durability has it?


----------



## Lupostef

Junior Bear said:


> i thought the same initially
> 
> but seeing as it has been used underneath every single wax then i dont think it alters any fairness between the contestants.
> 
> tripple would only amplify each of the waxes initial attributes


Beat me to it :thumb: Did you get my PM?


----------



## Lupostef

Will try and get an update done tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

Gave the car a wash and dry today, followed by spritzing the bonet with water. 
Not much signs of beading left in any of the tested areas I'm afraid, Glasur very much redundant and a few signs of sheeting still occurring with Bouncers and Spirit, these are still protecting but not exactly easy to capture on camera I'm afraid.

Very impressive to see nearly 6months of protection out of 2 products (possibly more). I dont know about you lot but i can never leave a product on my car long enough for it to show of its maximum durability :lol: Ill let you come to your own conclusions here as I would carry on following this up but I've got a bigger 
test/review very much the same as this but with a hell of a lot more products . I've been a busy boy collecting some of the best lsp's money can be to have a boutique shoot out wild west style :lol: last man standing!

Keep your eyes peeled gents I've got one or two products still to get and then I'll considering starting something especially by popular demand . 

Thanks 
Stef :wave:


----------

